# c# schneller java - wieso ?



## stev.glasow (2. Okt 2003)

wieso ist c# schneller als java - das läuft doch nach dem gleichem prinzip - oder ?


----------



## jptc.org (2. Okt 2003)

wer sagt, dass c# wirklich schneller ist und besonders ist gerade performance relativ zu betrachten.

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------



## stev.glasow (2. Okt 2003)

mh - ich komm drauf zurück


----------



## Guest (2. Feb 2004)

leider sind windows.form schneller als Swing


----------



## Stefan1200 (2. Feb 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> leider sind windows.form schneller als Swing



Jo, was aber ja bedeutet, das nur GUIs langsamer sind.
Ich denke auch mal, das Berechnungen, usw. unter Java nicht langsamer sind. Eher schneller, oder?


----------



## stev.glasow (2. Feb 2004)

und wie sieht's unter linux aus, läuft das dort überhaubt ?


----------



## Roar (2. Feb 2004)

c# greif doch wie das awt auf das system zurück, darum ist es schneller als wenn java alles selbst mit swing zeichnet.   wenn du das meinst hmm ???:L


----------



## Reality (5. Feb 2004)

Java wird in einem Bytecode compiliert (damit es plattformunanhängig ist). Der Interpreter interpretiert es dann in einen verständlichen Maschinencode. Das dauert eben länger....
IMHO wird der Quellcode bei C# sofort in den Maschinencode compiliert.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Pulvertoastman (5. Feb 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> IMHO wird der Quellcode bei C# sofort in den Maschinencode compiliert.



Nein!

C# wird in MSIL übersetzt. Die Übersetzung in eine Zwischensprache ist eine der Dinge, die Java und C# gemeinsam haben.


----------



## Reality (5. Feb 2004)

Achso! 
Schaut euch mal Euphoria an.
Die Sprache ist so einfach zu erlernen wir Basic und ist schneller als C++, obwohl sie interpretiert wird. 
Das finde ich ist ein Wunderwerk.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## AlArenal (5. Feb 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieso ist c# schneller als java - das läuft doch nach dem gleichem prinzip - oder ?



Sagt wer?

Das ist genauso ein nutzloses Statement wie "mein Auto ist schneller als deins".

Wann ist dein Auto "schneller"?

Beim Beschleunigen von 0 auf 50 oder 60 auf 100?
In der Endgeschwindigkeit?
In der Kreisgeschwindigkeit?
Beim Tanken?
In den ersten 3 Gängen?
Ab dem Zeitpunkt wo der Turbolader anspringt?
Ist es schneller gebaut?


Und bei Software ist der Fragenkatalog schier unendlich. Hier spielt der Compiler und dessen Optimierungen ebenso eine Rolle wie die Art der Anwendung und die Optimierung des Codes auf die speziellen Fähigkeiten der Sprache und und und


----------



## Pulvertoastman (5. Feb 2004)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sagt wer?



Sagen die C# Anhänger. Das Gegenteil behaupten JAVA Anhänger. Andere munkeln, das in manchen Bereichen ist C# schneller sei, währen d in anderen Bereichen wiederum Java vorne läge.

Die Diskussion ist eher ziemlich müßig. 

Ansonsten ACK zu  AlArenal


----------



## AlArenal (5. Feb 2004)

Dererlei Diskussionen sind immer müßig. Derartige Verallgemeinerungen verschärfen das nur noch, zumal es neben dem Faktor Performance (den man ja noch beliebig aufsplitten kann) noch den Faktor Skalierbarbeit (horizontal, vertikal), den Faktor Time-to-Market und den Faktor "spezielle Eignung(en)" gibt.

Im Grunde kann man sich, wenn man nicht gerade eine Evaluierung für ein konkretes Projekt macht, derartige Diskussionen schenken, denn beim Design der geläufigen und oft benutzten Sprachen haben sich schon eine Reihe Leute Gedanken gemacht und allein schon der Wettbewerb sorgt dafür, dass keiner dem anderen allzu weit hinterherhinkt.

Das sich z.B. PHP nicht so gut eignen mag um Klimasimulationen durchzuführen, wie Fortran, sollte auch irgendwie einleuchten...

Und wenn Java sooo langsaaaaaam ist - warum programmiert man dann damit?


----------

